# Ephedra and Testing



## jeremy02 (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm on probation for two years and I get random drug testing, so I was just wondering if I'm correct that ephedra will show up as amphetamine and how long I should discontinue use before I go see my probation officer.


What is legality on ephedra now in the US?


Thanks.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 19, 2008)

jeremy02 said:
			
		

> I'm on probation for two years and I get random drug testing, so I was just wondering if I'm correct that ephedra will show up as amphetamine and how long I should discontinue use before I go see my probation officer.
> 
> 
> What is legality on ephedra now in the US?
> ...




ephedrine is not an amphetamine so NO you will not test positive.


----------

